# Cutting back on shooting due to the cost?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone else have to cut down on their shooting a little due to ammo prices?

The range price went up here recently. And between that and the extra cost for ammo, I don't go as often. 

I also used to shoot 200 rounds per trip. Now, I do 150 rounds usually....


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Ammo $$$$ no problem, but the wife is the big problem ~~~ 
( and south UTAH weather , and after need to clean the gun )


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I still shoot as often but I start out with my new Ruger MKIV Target for a hundred shots or so to warm up and then go to the center fire pistols.
My range still charges $25 a year and it costs two gallons of gas to make the trip. 
I have noticed that there are fewer other shooters at the range.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I have really cut back in last couple years. Covid being the main issue- then ammo cost. I let my inventory of 380 get low. And it was just too expensive over the counter. Recently purchased a couple orders online- so that is fixed.
Then this past week I actually came down with the darn covid my self. We took all the shots and masked out in public- but unfortunately caught it from a family member who came to visit.

But- we are recovering....and my isolation time is over in a few more days. But-I plan to go shoot soon. The range I go to is outdoor and usually empty in the mornings- that's why i like it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Higgy Baby said:


> I have really cut back in last couple years. Covid being the main issue- then ammo cost. I let my inventory of 380 get low. And it was just too expensive over the counter. Recently purchased a couple orders online- so that is fixed.
> Then this past week I actually came down with the darn covid my self. We took all the shots and masked out in public- but unfortunately caught it from a family member who came to visit.
> 
> But- we are recovering....and my isolation time is over in a few more days. But-I plan to go shoot soon. The range I go to is outdoor and usually empty in the mornings- that's why i like it.


I am glad you are on the mend. 
I had covid a week ago. I got over it in 48 hours. No vax for me. The story is still being written on the long term affects of that crap. I have natural immunity now without the mystery side affects.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No just more reloading


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Around here, not so much the cost as is the scarcity.
.38 is almost non-existent..


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> Anyone else have to cut down on their shooting a little due to ammo prices?
> 
> The range price went up here recently. And between that and the extra cost for ammo, I don't go as often.
> 
> I also used to shoot 200 rounds per trip. Now, I do 150 rounds usually....


Cut back alright ... but more so because of availability !
After the great 22 LR drought / shortage ended I hoarded up on 22 LR , whenever there was a sale at local outlets ... I stocked high and deep ... I have plenty ...
... but hesitant to shoot a lot because I don't want to run out ... I have em ... I'm just loath to waste them .
Centerfire handgun and rifle ... not cost ... I cast bullets and reload for every firearm I own . But now the availability of primers limits my shooting ...
and the cost of primers being over $100 a brick ... I'm not playing that game .

I have a nice old Bear Polar LTD Compound Bow ...i'll shoot it untill the price of shafts and fletching goes through the roof ... 
... after that I'm back to throwing rocks !
Gary


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

New NYS law requires you give your name, address, occupation, phone # when buying ammo. So many will opt not to buy. Also CC companies are now tracking your firearm and ammo purchases. No problem here, I will get ammo out of state and use cash. I suggest using cash so the deep state cannot track you. On line sales will drop I am sure. This is all unconstitutional and will be challenged some day but as we all know, going through the courts is time consuming. Thanks for reading.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Higgy Baby said:


> I have really cut back in last couple years. Covid being the main issue- then ammo cost. I let my inventory of 380 get low. And it was just too expensive over the counter. Recently purchased a couple orders online- so that is fixed.
> Then this past week I actually came down with the darn covid my self. We took all the shots and masked out in public- but unfortunately caught it from a family member who came to visit.
> 
> But- we are recovering....and my isolation time is over in a few more days. But-I plan to go shoot soon. The range I go to is outdoor and usually empty in the mornings- that's why i like it.


Hello, the masks are worthless and so is the shot. Read this article: 








Exclusive: Proof that Israel found serious safety problems with the COVID vaccines then deliberately covered it up


Israel didn't start to gather safety data until a year into the vaccine program. They gathered 6 months worth of data and found that the vaccines weren't safe so they lied to the world about it.




stevekirsch.substack.com




I too got the shots but also got the virus. Recovered. Also read my post down the stack.
Stay healthy and stay safe.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Goldwing said:


> I still shoot as often but I start out with my new Ruger MKIV Target for a hundred shots or so to warm up and then go to the center fire pistols.
> My range still charges $25 a year and it costs two gallons of gas to make the trip.
> I have noticed that there are fewer other shooters at the range.


I am a member of 2 ranges. One is 20$ the other is $30. One is 5 minutes the other about 10. Why 2? Just in case one is shut down for maintenance or trng. classes. 
I too have noticed a lot less shooters the past 2 years. Most due to ammo shortages and now the price of ammo. Trap ammo is in short supply so the trap ranges are always vacant. Now with more unconstitutional restrictions on ammo and firearms I am guessing things will continue.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

No, I didn't cut down. The only thing that causes me to go to the range less is the hot Arizona summers.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Nah ., in my area in/door ranges went up only $2.00 … out-door same 
Ammos went down a lot .. after crazy covid
If you know where to find them ..


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I cut back a while back when no ammo was to be found and when you did it was expensive, I wasn't paying 700 to 1000 bucks for a case of 5.56 or 9mm. that was ludicrous. now that it's plentiful and prices have come down i try to practice a lot more.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ammo is still about $20 for a box of 9mm here. And, if you order online, ya gotta pay shipping. So, it comes out about the same...


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I have seen 9mm for 16 a box here. I just recently ordered 1500 rounds of it at 15 a box with free shipping. now you have to pay tax. didn't used to on the internet orders. so that makes it not much cheaper than at a store.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Ammo is still about $20 for a box of 9mm here. And, if you order online, ya gotta pay shipping. So, it comes out about the same...


I find lot of $15 to $16.00 per box of 50 online 
Try to get free shipping


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The problem on line is the paper trail and now credit card companies are crearing a code for firearm related buys to report to the ATF&E for what they say as unusual purchases.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

yellowtr said:


> New NYS law requires you give your name, address, occupation, phone # when buying ammo. So many will opt not to buy. Also CC companies are now tracking your firearm and ammo purchases. No problem here, I will get ammo out of state and use cash. I suggest using cash so the deep state cannot track you. On line sales will drop I am sure. This is all unconstitutional and will be challenged some day but as we all know, going through the courts is time consuming. Thanks for reading.


Do you remember a while ago when you bought handgun ammo all that info was taken down ...big pain ...the clerck would ask, when you bought 22 LR ammo ..." is this ammo for a rifle or for a handgun ?" and if you answered handgun ... you had to do the paperwork and register the ammo .... I only made that mistake once ... the first time ! After that my 10/22 rifle was shooting every 22 LR I bought .
And guess how many crimes all that registration of ammo helped to solve ... 0 ... So they are going to do it again ... democrats are insane ... a waste of time and our money !
Gary


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I haven’t cut back but I probably don’t shoot as much as most people do I go once a month rotate pistols one month and than rifles the next


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Anyone else have to cut down on their shooting a little due to ammo prices?
> 
> The range price went up here recently. And between that and the extra cost for ammo, I don't go as often.
> 
> I also used to shoot 200 rounds per trip. Now, I do 150 rounds usually....


I joined the local range and the more that I shoot, the cheaper it is. (Per visit!)
I shoot the same amount. In my area, some calibers are coming down in price. I have enough 22lr to shoot all I want.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

Took a trip to Sportsman Warehouse to see what the situation was. They had plenty of 9mm range ammo at a decent price but I was looking for some SD ammo to rotate my stock and found (1) box of Barnes Tac-XP in the whole store. Now that it's getting a little cooler in AZ I'm hoping to make trips to the range a little more often. Oh yea, went to the Crossroads Gun Show and saw Small Pistol Primers for $100 and passed, what a mistake.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Availability of components for reloading slowed things a little, but the two big reasons I shoot less is the divorce and the loss of the range that was two miles away from my home...where I lived before the divorce. There is still an excellent free public range south of me I use often, and judging by the people out there, there is no ammo shortage whatsoever. Local stores have full ammo shelves, and slowly but surely components are creeping back in as well. When it cools off, I'll fire up the lead pot and start casting some more 9mm and 38 bullets.
Not short of 38, but BRASS...nobody dumps 38 brass anymore.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

2000 Rounds FMJ 9mm for $800 , Good deal ???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NormanChang said:


> 2000 Rounds FMJ 9mm for $800 , Good deal ???
> 
> View attachment 21974
> 
> ...


Those are reloads or remanufactured ammo, right? Who makes that?

That is $20 per 50. You can get Blazer Brass for that price at Academy all day long... Or online, you can get even better deals for Blazer Brass.

So no, that is not a good deal. That is regular price.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Those are reloads or remanufactured ammo, right? Who makes that?
> 
> That is $20 per 50. You can get Blazer Brass for that price at Academy all day long... Or online, you can get even better deals for Blazer Brass.
> 
> So no, that is not a good deal. That is regular price.


You are correct Sir! The head stamps are all different brands. $.40 a round? Nah.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Those are reloads or remanufactured ammo, right? Who makes that?
> 
> That is $20 per 50. You can get Blazer Brass for that price at Academy all day long... Or online, you can get even better deals for Blazer Brass.
> 
> So no, that is not a good deal. That is regular price.


is Local the person for sell this 9 mm ammo and I didn't get it


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

I just got this weeks a go is $20 + Tax a box


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> You are correct Sir! The head stamps are all different brands. $.40 a round? Nah.


this person he buy a lot ammo and he just open all the boxes and put in large case

like in this case have two different Factors 6.5 creed moor ammos 400+ rounds


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Those are 100% reloads - that is the infamous Berry's Target Hollow Point plated bullet. I had MUCH difficulty getting them work right in anything, even the Scorpion, which would eat literally anything...it choked on the THP. 
I'd be asking for my money back, as they misrepresented this badly, if you can. I never, ever shoot anyone else's reloads, after a few wild experiences in the past. All i see is material to be broken down for components.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Those are Hollow Point not FMJ 
Good deal if they shoot good
I could find 31Cents per rd online


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hg007 said:


> Those are Hollow Point not FMJ
> Good deal if they shoot good
> I could find 31Cents per rd online


FMJ or JHP... I would never buy or shoot someone else's reloads. Doesn't matter if they gave it to me.

I blew up a Glock 17 barrel in 1995 shooting someone else's reloads. NEVER again. I am lucky I was not harmed when it happened. It ruined the barrel.

After that - no reloads. I have had people want to shoot my guns and want to use remanufactured ammo before, I decline that as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

armoredman said:


> Those are 100% reloads - that is the infamous Berry's Target Hollow Point plated bullet.


I agree. I recognized them as well


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Hg007 said:


> Those are Hollow Point not FMJ
> Good deal if they shoot good
> I could find 31Cents per rd online


this person he shoot a lot 1000-1500 rounds no problem, but I have a lot 9mm ammo so ~ I wait
and I just got his Gun AR9 today


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

NormanChang said:


> this person he shoot a lot 1000-1500 rounds no problem, but I have a lot 9mm ammo so ~ I wait
> and I just got his Gun AR9 today
> 
> View attachment 21995


up date : smaller flashlight no fore grip


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

NormanChang said:


> up date : smaller flashlight no fore grip
> View attachment 22001


I have Olight Baldr Pro for my M4 With laser and set up with 45* mounted..
I find it better that way ..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NormanChang said:


> this person he shoot a lot 1000-1500 rounds no problem, but I have a lot 9mm ammo so ~ I wait
> and I just got his Gun AR9 today


Shoot what you like, but I'd recommend against buying and/or using someone else's reloaded ammo. Just a bad idea.

What will you do if something goes wrong? Is he going to pay for the damage? Probably not.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

got it , I only shot the Factory ammo , and I do not do a lot shooting, I only try it one time when I got the Gun ( new or used one )


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

I like the 8" barrel then 5" barrel . 5" barrel hand guard too short


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Yup.. 5" barrel is too short ..
I have stock 7" with 4' fake can 
Installed 7" aluminum Mlok hand guard * 
Looks alright  *


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

5000 rounds 9mm ammos for sell 
( not my ) ( now many people sell guns and ammo )

*## 5000 rounds of new 9mm ammunition. I’m willing to sell in individual 1000 round cases or all 5k rounds together, your choice (these are in new black polymer ammo cans). Willing to sell 1000 round cases for $320 a piece O.B.O. $1600 for all 5k rounds O.B.O. ##


















*


----------



## Bookemdano (7 mo ago)

I have cut back. Retired and my State pension and SSI doesn't allow for as much
practice as in the past. One thing That I did was to practice with a .22 a lot more.
I have a S&W M&P 22 Compact and a M&P1522. Great subs for an M&P15
and a M&P9 Compact. Great training tools too for those of you with kids old
enough to train. 
Dano


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

I've cut back drastically on shooting, but not because of costs. Just lack of time. Between the family, kids going to college, and the job, it's a luxury if I can even get time on the weekends to fix the toilet. 

Pretty ironic since I've been stock piling ammo, primers, and powder for years and now I can't even find time to shoot it up.


----------

